# Roybi EZ-link trimmer - repair or replace (but with what??)



## akser

I have a 12 year old Ryobi 725r trimmer that has served me well but is beginning to fail. The trimmer head needs a new slider and bump head, the engine unit probably needs a carb rebuild, new fuel lines and maybe also a new bulb. I have not yet checked the status of the cylinder/piston. I probably have the skills and time to repair it, but the parts cost for known problems alone is starting to add up.

So I am wondering whether to replace it now. However the 2-cycle Troy-Bilt trimmer has some bad Amazon reviews. It looks like the carb quality is not what it was on the old Roybi's. Are the 4-cycle Troy-Bilt's any better?

Also what other trimmers accept the EZ-link attachments? I have and regularly use the trimmer, edger, blower, and pole saw attachments. Do the Husqvarna attachment capable trimmers accept Roybi EZ-link attachments?

Do you have any other suggestions on how to decide to repair/replace and if replace what to replace it with. I would buy another Ryobi like this if I could. The current one has given me 12 years almost trouble free operation.


----------



## 30yearTech

There is very little difference between the newer Troybilt trimmers and the Ryobi you have. Your success with this trimmer is more the exception then the rule, hence the bad reviews on Amazon. Ryobi trimmers have never been known for their quality or durability. If you were happy with this trimmer, then a new Troybilt will most likely satisfy you as well. If you want to step up to better unit, then you may want to take a look at the Echo, Stihl, Shindaiwa, Maruyama, Tanaka or Red Max brands to name a few.


----------



## akser

Thanks. Do you know if any of the better brands take the EZ-Link type attachments? It would be a good marketing method!

I use Dolmar and Stihl chainsaws, so I know where Roybi is relative to those brands. But the EZ-Link system is very convenient around the home - one engine unit with multiple uses.


----------



## JEJ

akser said:


> I have a 12 year old Ryobi 725r trimmer that has served me well but is beginning to fail. The trimmer head needs a new slider and bump head, the engine unit probably needs a carb rebuild, new fuel lines and maybe also a new bulb. I have not yet checked the status of the cylinder/piston. I probably have the skills and time to repair it, but the parts cost for known problems alone is starting to add up.
> 
> So I am wondering whether to replace it now. However the 2-cycle Troy-Bilt trimmer has some bad Amazon reviews. It looks like the carb quality is not what it was on the old Roybi's. Are the 4-cycle Troy-Bilt's any better?
> 
> Also what other trimmers accept the EZ-link attachments? I have and regularly use the trimmer, edger, blower, and pole saw attachments. Do the Husqvarna attachment capable trimmers accept Roybi EZ-link attachments?
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions on how to decide to repair/replace and if replace what to replace it with. I would buy another Ryobi like this if I could. The current one has given me 12 years almost trouble free operation.


I bought a Troybilt 539E. The 3rd time I tried to use the electric start, the starter pinion broke off in the engine. Lowes replaced with no problem. The only minus so far is the the 539 is heavier than the 725r.


----------



## 30yearTech

Most of the premium brands have a similar model available that will accept different attachments, they will not however use the ones from the Ryobi. 

Echo PAS series: 
http://www.echo-usa.com/prods_list.asp?Category=PROATTACH

Stihl Kombi :
http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/kombi.html

Shindaiwa Multi-Tool:
http://www.shindaiwa.com/usa/en/products_2/multitools/index.php

Maruyama Multi-Cutter: 
http://www.maruyama-usa.com/products/type.aspx?id=130&linkidentifier=id&itemid=130


----------



## akser

Again thanks. I just found out that the new Husqvarna 128LD trimmer, that takes Husqvarna TrimmerPlus attachments, is also mechanically compatible with Roybi/Troy-Bilt EZ-link attachments. By mechanically compatible I mean that the outer tube and drive shaft dimensions are visually identical, and EZ-link attachments fit securely in the TrimmerPlus mount.


----------



## 30yearTech

I did not include the Husqvarna trimmers because you have to be careful with them. Some of their units are the same as Weedeater / Poulan and fall into the same category as the Ryobi as far as quality is concerned. The unit your looking at appears to me to be a Husqvarna unit at least it does not look like a Weedeater / Poulan unit to me.

Best of Luck...


----------

